# 4 dead in Afghan protests over cartoon of prophet



## Sig_Des (6 Feb 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/02/06/cartoons-violence060206.html



> 4 dead in Afghan protests over cartoon of prophet
> Last Updated Mon, 06 Feb 2006 09:26:11 EST
> CBC News
> As many as four people were killed in Afghanistan on Monday during new protests in the Middle East and Asia against the publication of cartoons depicting the Prophet Mohammad.
> ...



Man, I used to live right next to the Norwegian embassy in Damascus. Crazy. At least the rioters in Afghanistan are only asking for the Danish "peacekeepers".

Think this may cause a lot of tension between Danish troops and locals in the sandbox?


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Feb 2006)

Yup.  Lot's of stuff happening near by.  First time I've ever seen the ANP and KCP in all out riot gear...helmets, shields, batons, the works!

Uh-oh....  :-\


Duey


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Feb 2006)

Stay Safe, Duey...don't get mistaken for a Dane!


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Feb 2006)

I found myself uncomfortably close to a riot here a few months ago, but they all ran off when the KCP went at them with huge beat-down rods and the cannon from the fire truck. For a moment it looked like the Palace Guards were going to open up on the crowd with the GPMG mounted on the back of their pick-up... madness!

Closely watching the security situation, hope it settles down soon...


----------



## gnplummer421 (7 Feb 2006)

I have tried to go on an Islamic forum to try to find out why the reaction is so strong toward any criticism or humour by Westerners (the rules of the forums are so stringent that any criticism of Islam is immediately turned into a ban)directed toward anything Islam, but at the same time it seems ok to them for Islam folks to crap all over anything Western, ie flaming flags, burning embassies, killing innocent Western women and children. I don't get it. The message I get form the Islamic community is this; We can do anything to you we want, but don't you dare do anything to us. Are these people that naive?

I think the Islam movement  needs to get their collective heads out of the sand and smell the coffee. There is a great big world out there, and only a small part of it is Islam, so get over yourselves already...jeez! I am trying hard to be politically correct here but it is tough given the one sided thinking by these people.


----------



## 48Highlander (7 Feb 2006)

gnplummer421 said:
			
		

> I have tried to go on an Islamic forum to try to find out why the reaction is so strong toward any criticism or humour by Westerners (the rules of the forums are so stringent that any criticism of Islam is immediately turned into a ban)directed toward anything Islam, but at the same time it seems ok to them for Islam folks to crap all over anything Western, ie flaming flags, burning embassies, killing innocent Western women and children. I don't get it. The message I get form the Islamic community is this; We can do anything to you we want, but don't you dare do anything to us. Are these people that naive?



It has nothing to do with being naive.  They beleive that their religion is the only true religion; that anyone who does not follow their beleifs is an Infidel not worthy of the same status as true beleivers.  At best their culture tolerates infidels while treating them as second-class citizens, at worst it encourages killing them at any opportunity.  When you beleive yourself to be better than everyone else, there's nothing "naive" or hypocritical about acting the way they've been acting.  Just like there was nothing naive about the way the Germans acted in WW2.  It might be _insane_, but it's not naive.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (7 Feb 2006)

These people truly need help. All this over a cartoon....and you wonder why people dont wish to deal with you people. :


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Feb 2006)

Well today, we had about 20 or so rounds of 7.62 go flying up into the air around us (I think from the US and PAK installation guards near us)...large crowd came by our loc on way to Danish Embassy...again...and pelted our place with stones and crap.  Our guards locked down the compound then advised us that we might want to get "our stuff too"...  Not required in the end, but sounded like a very angry bunch of folks...

Not sure things have hit their peak yet...it would be more helpful with a greater literacy level, as many act on what their Immam tells then to do...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Feb 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/world/060207/w020750.html



> Rioters clash with police and NATO peacekeepers over prophet cartoons
> 13:05:07 EST Feb 7, 2006
> 
> KABUL (AP) - NATO peacekeepers exchanged fire with protesters who attacked their base Tuesday in a second straight day of deadly demonstrations in Afghanistan over the publication of caricatures of the Prophet Muhammad, officials said. Three demonstrators were killed and dozens wounded.
> ...



Sounds like it's heating up. Take care all of you who are over there


----------



## Jungle (7 Feb 2006)

gnplummer421 said:
			
		

> The message I get form the Islamic community is this; We can do anything to you we want, but don't you dare do anything to us.


Sounds very childish... This is exactly what I meant in the original thread about the cartoons when I wrote that they (radical Islamists) should "grow up".
I think Iraq has a very mature approach to the situation: they chose the economic and diplomatic measures route. THAT is the way adults should act; they have a right to be infuriated by something and to take measures, but nobody can go around destroying public property and killing people for a few cartoons. No matter what !!


----------



## KevinB (7 Feb 2006)

Apparently there are two more days of "protests" planned.


At least its Afghani verus Afghani for most of it.  



And to think I saw a Danish surf that was mud covered but for the Danish Flag decal they had cleaned right off to be prominent  :


----------



## scm77 (7 Feb 2006)

Some pics from Kabul.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (7 Feb 2006)

I have been trying to find the "comic" on the net but no such luck, I saw it briefly on the news and from far, it really did not seem that bad. I am wondering though, with the deployment of several hundred more Danish troops eminent, as well as British and Canadian for that matter, will the carton combined with the increase of troop levels cause more rioting and hatred towards the "infidel West"? Will this anger towards the Danes also translate into more attacks on NATO troops in the Kandahar region?
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## KevinB (7 Feb 2006)

edit scm77 got them all so I removed the one

Just a link as I dont want army.ca fireombed by some fruitcakes.


----------



## scm77 (7 Feb 2006)

C/ M.Bdr. Banks said:
			
		

> I have been trying to find the "comic" on the net but no such luck, I saw it briefly on the news and from far, it really did not seem that bad.



Here are all 12 cartoons in one large picture.  You may need to click on the image to get it to show full size.
http://blog.newspaperindex.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/02/Mohammed-drawings-newspaper.jpg


----------



## Cannonfodder (7 Feb 2006)

My God what pagan puppets , for a religion that has no problem protraying  other cultures  and religions they sure seem able to give it but they cant take it . Welcome to the 21st  Century Aknad ,  unfortunately there 'civilization' is 600 years behind the times and little slow on the uptake , these cartoons were printed last September . I was rather dissappointed with the cartoons they were fairly lame , funny how a society can be enraged by a stupid cartoon but not enraged by acts of barbarity . Pagans , mindless easily manipulated ignorant illiterate pagan puppets .


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2006)

So this would include all the pagan puppet Muslims that have been speaking out against the senseless violence perpetrated by their fellow Muslims. Or is your brush just stuck on the 'broad' setting? Cut back on the hate a bit and use reason in your rhetoric.


----------



## Acorn (7 Feb 2006)

Well, Cannonfodder just "...opened [his] mouth and proved it."


----------



## Armymedic (7 Feb 2006)

Sounds similar to the occurances when the Koran was supposably flushed in Q Bay last spring.

Cannonfodder, 
Thanks to this last post of yours, I now know that rioting Islamics are not the only 


			
				Cannonfodder said:
			
		

> mindless easily manipulated ignorant illiterate pagan puppets .


real soldiers have to deal with around here.


----------



## Cannonfodder (7 Feb 2006)

They are doing nothing for there cause other than catering to western stereotypes . Religion is a tool that can be manipulated to control the masses . An ignorant society that has not yet seperated religion from there national affairs .


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Feb 2006)

Cannonfodder,

For the last time. Quit condemning the whole religion and society for the actions of a faction.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Feb 2006)

It doesn't do much good to continue beating up on people because they are "ignorant" when they, as individuals, haven't been given the opportunity by their society to become literate.  Duey put his finger on it.  

The only news these people have access to is what comes from the Imams or through the rumour mill at the bazaar.  If by ignorant you mean uninformed I would agree, but I doubt that that is what you mean.

As to the lack of education perhaps some of the guys out there would care to comment.  I am willing to bet it has something to do with lack of money, lack of time, lack of schools and too much time dodging bullets and Taliban canes.

Having said that education may not be the entire answer.  Even Canadian University students have been known to act in similar manner to these muslim crowds.

There is a difference between the agitator and the crowd.  The problem is with the agitators, not the crowd.


----------



## Cannonfodder (8 Feb 2006)

Iam not condeming the whole society they just have not been fighting the stereotypes held in the west effectively . True these are also showed by media services that have there own adgenda , ratings points  , they are not countering misconceptions by giving into rage .


----------



## Cannonfodder (8 Feb 2006)

The problem is that the agitators in Iran , Syria are the government , how do you counter that ? . It is alot easier to fan the flames of religous rhetoric than it is to address the needs of your people , tyrants recognize this and use it for there own advancement  .


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2006)

I don't think it's a society as a whole...or at least, I hope it isn't. Stereotypes (even those of western society) are alway perpetuated by actions and media.

I think something we have to be more worried about, is the mob mentality. People who can be very level-headed as a rule can be whipped into a frenzy by those who are in a position of power, IE the Imams, people they've been raised to follow and believe unquestionably.

I've lived in Syria, and I've become familiar with the Muslim culture, and have great respect for a lot of people who follow Islam. It's sad to see the teachings warped and twisted by the extremists.

Cannonfodder, instead of condemning, how would you suggest they get themselves away from the stereotypes


----------



## 48Highlander (8 Feb 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a society as a whole...or at least, I hope it isn't. Stereotypes (even those of western society) are alway perpetuated by actions and media.
> 
> I think something we have to be more worried about, is the mob mentality. People who can be very level-headed as a rule can be whipped into a frenzy by those who are in a position of power, IE the Imams, people they've been raised to follow and believe unquestionably.



You know, I'm sure most of the German people were very intelligent and reasonable individuals back in the 1930's, but the fact that they were "whipped into a frenzy by those who are in a position of power" does not in any way change what happened.  The German's weren't even subject to an oppresive religion which threatened to stone them if they didn't do exactly what the neighbourhood leader/bully said.  All it really takes is a people willing to beleive that they're superior but have been unfairly treated by everyone else, and a leader willing to lead them to combat.  You figure we would have learned something from WW2.  I'm sure some of the same arguments were being made back then in order to avoid stereotyping and pissing off the Germans.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Feb 2006)

http://usinfo.state.gov/usa/infousa/facts/democrac/57.htm


There is the difference from post WW1 and post WW2 as to why there was no "repeat offenses" from Germany.
You know, like we are trying to do in Afganistan..........or, in your mind are we just wasting our time on those [ your quote] "ignorant racist savages"?


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2006)

48, what I take contention to is statements like:



> Pagans , mindless easily manipulated ignorant illiterate pagan puppets



If you're going to compare the German society of the '30s to current day Islamic society, there are some subtle differences.

The German people I believe had a much better opportunity to be educated, IMHO, as opposed to the countries like Syria and Afghanistan, where it is very difficult for the lower classes to become "enlightened".

True, many of the rioters in certain countries don't have that excuse, as they have many opportunities available to them to not give in to every word and teaching of Preachers who push them to burn and loot, but then, neither do the people of western society who do the same at events like, say, G-8 summits.

I just feel bad that a lot of those people don't have the same opportunities or environments that many of us had growing up, to allow us to make our own decisions, and be taught that if something is wrong, take mature action to change it.


----------



## Cannonfodder (8 Feb 2006)

Bruce if you are going quote someone do it properly , this is how misinterpretations start .


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Feb 2006)

Pardon?


----------



## Cannonfodder (8 Feb 2006)

Bruce read your last post , you miss quoted me , these misquotes can lead a discussion down in the wrong direction . Christian , Muslim , Judaism , Hindu ; all religions have been used to manipulate the masses . Even more disturbing is the manipulation of the media to manipulate  the perceptions of the target audience . So even enlightened societies can be subject to mob rule , ignorance and selective dispensing of information  can achieve a desired effect . My first post was a general comment about the mob that rioted , not Islam as a whole . However , Islam  has not evolved with the times instead its evolution has remained at an impasse as the result of its leaders using Islam to oppress its people .


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Feb 2006)

Not you, I responded to the post above mine [48th]refering to Germany, hence the link to the Marshall Plan.......


----------



## Cannonfodder (8 Feb 2006)

Sorry


----------



## Acorn (8 Feb 2006)

EDIT: I got a bit wound up about the direction of the "discussion" and resorted to a personal attack on 48Highlander. 

My apologies.


----------



## DG-41 (8 Feb 2006)

It appears that these cartoons may have stepped on a particular Islamic taboo regarding the depiction of Mohammad *at all* - there are fairly strict prohibitions against idolatry in Islam, and apparently a picture of Mohammad counts as idolatry.

Then you add in that Mohammad is the holiest prophet in the religion, having a similar status as Jesus (save that he is not considered divine) does to Christianity.

This combines to make these cartoons... I don't know if there's an exact analogue for the west... maybe something similar to defecating on a crucifix and wiping your ass with the national flag? Or the regimental guidon? 

In any case, they carry a lot more impact than one might expect from a Western perspective, where we are used to depictions of satire (watch any episode of South Park)

And of course, there are people in this culture whose best interests are served by preventing Joe Muslim from making nice with the West, and who are making hay with this by doing everything they can to blow this up into a conflagration.

So while I'm strongly opposed to censorship (reflecting my belief in the Western value of "free speech") I'm also forced to conclude that publishing these cartoons was really, really stupid. The West needs to get away from Islamophobia and this "us vs them" mentality that pushes moderate Muslims toward the extreme - and crap like this does that cause no good.

DG


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Feb 2006)

I am of an age that despite being a non-practising Presbyterian I am still unsettled by seeing actors portray Jesus.  Until the 1970's the Hollywood convention was not to show the actor's face,  exactly the same convention as adopted by the Muslims in all their depictions of the prophet.  I believe it may have been Jesus Christ, Superstar that broke that taboo.  Mel Gibson's movie on Jesus certainly could not have been made back then.   Having said that Roman Catholics have always been comfortable with images of Jesus, and even God, just so long as they are not blasphemed.

Despite Western Liberalism there are still many Christian societies, and many Christians in Liberal societies that are deeply offended by some of the more obnoxious liberties taken with their symbols.  From time to time the sense of offence is strong enough to result in protests,  and some of those can occasionally turn violent.  I would suggest that somebody displaying an image of Jesus smeared in Elephant dung in the Phillipines would be given short shrift in a society where the Crucifixion is a ritual repeated yearly complete with nails through the hands.  Boycotts of theaters are common enough in the West.

So if the offence is common to Islam and Christianity,  if the outrage is common to Islam and Christianity, if even the demonstrations and occasional violence are common to Islam and Christianity (as far as I can gather for all the heat and property destruction there has been relatively little death) where are the differences?  The intensity of the demonstrations don't seem to be much greater than those of the WTO demonstrations in Seattle, Washington, Montreal or Genoa.

One difference is the degree of organization - similar in scale perhaps to those anti-war demonstrations staged around the world in the last few years.  Another difference is that where the sitting governments in the West have effective means of controlling such demonstrations some government in other places seem unable or disinclined to control their demonstrations.

It doesn't appear to me to be an issue of the people, or the religion so much as the organizers.  And of course media which loves a story.  Crowd size estimates, near as I can gather,  seem to number in the ten thousand range at most.  In Lebanon pro-democracy demonstrations numbered in the hundreds of thousands just a year or so ago.  

I am not yet convinced that a Clash of Civilizations has occured.  I am convinced that there are a number of people, not all of them necessarily Islamic nor western, that see benefits in a Clash of Civilizations and are working hard to create such a thing.


----------



## 48Highlander (8 Feb 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://usinfo.state.gov/usa/infousa/facts/democrac/57.htm
> 
> 
> There is the difference from post WW1 and post WW2 as to why there was no "repeat offenses" from Germany.



Correlation is not causation.  You should know better than that.



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You know, like we are trying to do in Afganistan..........or, in your mind are we just wasting our time on those [ your quote] "ignorant racist savages"?



I'm not against what we're doing in Afghanistan.  What I'm against is the PC mindset that says "most muslims are a-ok, so we can't descriminate at all or offend them in any way".  I'm all for trying to educate them; either we win their "hearts and minds", or we nuke 'em, and I'm not a big fan of genocide, but as long as most of our people have this mindset, we're not going to be able to achieve either.





			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> 48, what I take contention to is statements like:
> 
> If you're going to compare the German society of the '30s to current day Islamic society, there are some subtle differences.
> 
> ...



What they have and don't have is irrelevant, we still have to be able to realize that they DO NOT have the same values that we have, and that sooner or later we're going to have to do something about it.  How we proceed is open to debate, but we need a game-plan, and we need to stick to our guns.  The fact that modern-day muslims don't have the opportunity to educate themselves while the Germans may or may not have only makes things worse.  It means in addition to kicking their asses, we have to try and reverse centuries of ass-backwards religious indoctrination.  And it makes an eventual global war all the more likely.




			
				Acorn said:
			
		

> You really need to invest in a clue sonny-jim. Man, your level of bigotry knows few bounds, doesn't it?
> 
> What you know about the Middle East, and Islam in general, seems to me to be barely able to fill a thimble. Nice quoting of history. Shame you take the wrong lessons.



Love you too babe.


----------



## Acorn (8 Feb 2006)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> I'm not against what we're doing in Afghanistan.  What I'm against is the PC mindset that says "most muslims are a-ok, so we can't descriminate at all or offend them in any way".  I'm all for trying to educate them; *either we win their "hearts and minds", or we nuke 'em*, and I'm not a big fan of genocide, but as long as most of our people have this mindset, we're not going to be able to achieve either.
> 
> What they have and don't have is irrelevant, we still have to be able to realize that they DO NOT have the same values that we have, and that sooner or later we're going to have to do something about it.  How we proceed is open to debate, but we need a game-plan, and we need to stick to our guns.  The fact that modern-day muslims don't have the opportunity to educate themselves while the Germans may or may not have only makes things worse.  *It means in addition to kicking their asses, we have to try and reverse centuries of ***-backwards religious indoctrination.*  And it makes an eventual global war all the more likely.



I think you've made your point crystal clear. My emphasis added, in case anyone missed it.

I have a feeling as I type this the mods are deciding what to do.


----------



## 48Highlander (8 Feb 2006)

Acorn said:
			
		

> I think you've made your point crystal clear. My emphasis added, in case anyone missed it.
> 
> I have a feeling as I type this the mods are deciding what to do.



You seriously don't see a problem, eh?  I mean it's one thing to try and be polite in order to avoid offending people.  That I can understand.  But sticking your head in the sand and pretending there's no threat to our society from fundamentalist Islamism?  That's....well, it's not something I'd expect from a soldier, that's for sure.  Maybe some guy with long hair and sandals....


----------



## Acorn (8 Feb 2006)

In my job I deal with the threat every day, in one way or another. I see just as much, if not more, damage incurred from overstating the threat than from ignoring it.

We can't very well win hearts and minds by, through our own ignorance, giving the radicals the tools to influence the ignorant masses.


----------



## 48Highlander (8 Feb 2006)

So what's the alternative?

Stop all criticizm and pretend everything's ok?  Surely if we don't talk about it, they won't get mad at us, and then we won't have a problem!

Right.  Neville Chamberlain comes to mind:

“We should seek by all means in our power to avoid war, by analyzing possible causes, by trying to remove them, by discussion in a spirit of collaboration and good will. I cannot believe that such a program would be rejected by the people of this country, even if it does mean the establishment of personal contact with the dictators.”

Fat lot of good that did.  Keep talking, sure, but at the same time start sharpening the knives.


----------



## KevinB (8 Feb 2006)

More dead now  ;D

  WRT the issue at hand - Its a frick'in cartoon folks -- anyone who decides that this is a rationale for violence needs a few 147gr JHP's in the head...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Feb 2006)

Quotes from 48Highlander,
_ It means in addition to kicking their asses, we have to try and reverse centuries of ***-backwards religious indoctrination.
 What I'm against is the PC mindset that says "most Muslims are a-ok, so we can't descriminate at all or offend them in any way".  I'm all for trying to educate them; either we win their "hearts and minds", or we nuke 'em, and I'm not a big fan of genocide, but as long as most of our people have this mindset, we're not going to be able to achieve either
 That's....well, it's not something I'd expect from a soldier, that's for sure.  Maybe some guy with long hair and sandals...._
Thats enough from you...... everyone is in agreement that something must be done but nothing would satisfy your hatred except total annihilation of Islam.
There are other sites for hatred, this one is for real ideas and discussion.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Feb 2006)

And just so we know what is expected here, this site just by its nature partially represents the CF to the viewing public. I think everyone will agree there is a LARGE problem with radical Islam today, however as professionals, past, present and future, it is not our place just to hate.
It is our place to try and find a future of security and peace for our children, it may come to things we don't really want to do, and like the one smart thing Highlander said, we will sharpen our knives and prepare for the worst,.....................quietly, like the professionals the CF's are.
Not by mindlessly spewing hatred........
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Feb 2006)

And now for something completely different.  Assuming that the links are valid and not some marvellous CIA plot.

http://freedomforegyptians.blogspot.com/2006/02/egyptian-newspaper-pictures-that.html

I still stand by my position that it is inappropriate to offer offence and thus it was in poor taste to run the cartoons in the first place.  Jylland still has a fairly strong population of church-going Lutherans that would be offended by mocking Christ, in fact the paper has stated that it has refused to run such images.

However the issue of appropriateness of running the cartoons is entirely separate from the issue of the reaction.


----------



## Acorn (9 Feb 2006)

I see 48H finally self-destructed.

In any case, to answer his question, in no way do I suggest we don't talk about it. I do think some of the previous comments using terms like "heathen," "primitive," "nuke 'em" don't advance the debate, and only serve to inflame. There are many Muslims that agree the violent reaction of their community to the cartoons is foolish, at best (I posted a couple of examples.) What we should do is engage *them* to change the face of Islam. *They* don't like to be represented by the sort of nutjobs that call for beaheadings because of a satirical cartoon (however bad taste).


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Feb 2006)

I noticed that today,  the riot du jour as far as the news was concerned was in Karachi, Pakistan.  The crowd was give as about 1000.  If that is the largest crowd they could come up with world-wide then it would seem to suggest a slackening of effort.

How's things looking in Afghanistan?  Are the crowds getting bigger or smaller?


----------



## Acorn (9 Feb 2006)

1000 in Karachi is like one guy ranting from atop a milk-crate in Edmonton. I think you're right Kirkhill, they may be getting a  bit  sick of it.


----------



## KevinB (9 Feb 2006)

Some smaller crowds spotted 50-80 pers (but multiple groups) -- some where off to burn the German Embassy today (I guess Germany in in Europe and so in Denmark... that sort of logic)

  A bunch of ADP around and larger than normal numbers of ANP as well.

 K has not been moving - so I guess he does not want his guards mowing down a bunch of potential voters  ;D


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Feb 2006)

> Some smaller crowds spotted 50-80 pers (but multiple groups) -- some where off to burn the German Embassy today (I guess Germany in in Europe and so in Denmark... that sort of logic)



The smaller crowds are good to hear. So is a tendency for the "other guys" to punch spectators in the nose. Maybe it will get them out of the stands and onto the field.

Keep safe.


----------



## muffin (9 Feb 2006)

Doesn't sound like it is going to calm down any time soon... shields up - take care guys!

muffin



Updated Thu. Feb. 9 2006 1:01 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

There is no end in sight to Muslim outrage over the publishing of inflammatory depictions of the Prophet Muhammad.

Hundreds of thousands of Shiite Muslims held a peaceful protest Thursday in Beirut. The protest came out of a Shiite festival of Ashoura, which marks the death of the Prophet's grandson, Imam Hussein, killed in Karbala in Iraq 1,300 years ago.

At that rally, Hezbollah leader Sheik Hassan Nasrallah urged Muslims worldwide to continue demonstrating until a full apology is offered and Europe passes laws forbidding insults of the Prophet.

"Defending the prophet should continue all over the world. Let (U.S. Secretary of State) Condoleezza Rice and (President George W.) Bush and all the tyrants shut up. We are an Islamic nation that cannot tolerate, be silent or be lax when they insult our Prophet and sanctities.''\

"We will uphold the messenger of God not only by our voices but also by our blood,'' he told the crowds, estimated by organizers at about 700,000.

His comments come after U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice accused Iran and Syria of inciting violence in their countries, and U.S. President George Bush called on governments to stop the violence.

Iran has rejected the U.S. accusations. Syria has not commented.

Meanwhile, Denmark has temporarily closed its mission in Beirut, after protesters burned it on Sunday. All the staff has now left Lebanon.

The cartoons, first published in a Danish newspaper and more recently reprinted across Europe and other parts of the world, including Canada, have incensed Muslims and led to violent protests in which at least 11 people have been killed.

Western media insist they are exercising their right to free speech by publishing the cartoons -- including one depicting the prophet wearing a turban shaped as a bomb.

Islam is interpreted to forbid any illustrations of the prophet.

Despite the violence, Jyllands-Posten, the Danish newspaper that first published the cartoons, said it stands by its decision to print them. However, it did apologize last week for offending Muslims.

Protesters have attacked embassies in Syria, Lebanon and Iran, and have rioted in Afghanistan.

On Wednesday, four people were killed in the Afghan city of Qalat, after protesters marched on a U.S. military base. Angry Muslims are directing their anger against America, not Europe.

Aside from Beirut, protests were also held Thursday in the Bangladeshi capital of Dhaka, where demonstrators burned a Danish flag. In Srinigar, the capital of Indian-controlled Kashmir, protesters chanted "Down with Denmark" and "Down with Israel."

The controversy came to Canada this week after the cartoons were published in The Cadre, the student paper at the University of Prince Edward Island. However, university administration promptly ordered the papers taken off the stands.

Also, Peter March, a professor at St. Mary's University in Halifax, has upset some, after he said he would post the cartoons in his classroom to make a point about freedom of expression.

Muslim students upset by that decision rallied today in Halifax. They say the cartoons show a lack of respect for the Islamic faith.

Meanwhile, police are investigating acts of vandalism at two Islamic mosques north of Montreal they believe could be connected to the cartoon controversy.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060209/cartoon_protests_060209/20060209?hub=TopStories


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Feb 2006)

I think there is a difference between 500,000 in the streets in Lebanon, or Syria or Iran, than 500,000 in Afghanistan or London. One is expected.  The other isn't.  To my knowledge the mobs in London have been considerably less than 500,000 and even in places like Afghanistan and Indonesia the crowds are closer in size to those seen in London than Beirut.

Having said that, I hope it settles down soon.

Also hope everyone remembers to duck.

Cheers.


----------



## KevinB (10 Feb 2006)

Well 500 pers in a demo/riot today -- Mullah leading the riots today stated purpose "to catch an international and execute them..."
  

Yeah thats reasonable :


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2006)

They're not crimping your style are they Kev?


----------



## KevinB (10 Feb 2006)

Rioting down Airport Road is like shooting fish in a barrel...

I just wish we could just be a little more proactive and whack 'ol mullah bob prior to him firing everyone up.



*next point anyone in touch with the CF NSE/NCE det in Kabul tell that stunned cunt in the Gwagon next time she rolls by us with a camera when we are setting up I will fuckstart her head.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I will fuckstart her head.



I'd pay good money to see that


----------



## Koenigsegg (10 Feb 2006)

Excuse me if this has already been said, but In the Muslim relgion, it is condemned, and not certainly not allowed in any circumstances to create a picture, or visually represent Muhammad in any way.
That was half of their anger.

I have not seen any Muslim images of the Christian God, so for all I know, they are not hypocrites in that area.
On a second note:
Criticism of Muhammad is often equated with blasphemy, which is punishable by death in some Muslim states.  So the riots are not surprising at all, as the governments are not going to go to war with Denmark, so the people took it upon themselves.


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 Feb 2006)

Kev, PM me the details WRT the pictures...

The KCP intercepted a crowd of about 1000 heading for our Camp yesterday... they (the KCP) have been doing an alright job so far... good thing to, cause the eastern-euopean all-stars working out gate would probably have let them in.  :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2006)

Quote from Koenigsegg,
but In the Muslim relgion, it is condemned, and not certainly not allowed in any circumstances to create a picture

Not true at all, the Shites and the Sunni's differ on this, its like eating meat on Friday,.....wrong or right?


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Feb 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Kev, PM me the details WRT the pictures...
> 
> The KCP intercepted a crowd of about 1000 heading for our Camp yesterday... they (the KCP) have been doing an alright job so far... good thing to, *cause the eastern-euopean all-stars working out gate would probably have let them in*.  :



...and kept keep us out... :

Duey


----------



## 1Adam12 (11 Feb 2006)

Same thing happened last year in Kabul with the Guantanamo Bay Koran incident.  People were pissed and there were a few riots and marches (mostly university students in the capital), but down south there were some deaths.


----------



## Koenigsegg (11 Feb 2006)

Well then it depends on what group was rioting because of the images of Muhammad, and not purely the protrayal as a terrorist.
Shiites or Sunni?   If you know.
Shiites only make up 10 to 15 per cent of the Muslim population.  In Afghanistan it is split country wide 84% Sunni, 15% Shiite.  That is of 2004, I have read soemwhere that the Shiite population is less now in A-stan.

The link I am providing is to my Yafro account.  I use the account to put pictures for use on Forums and other sites so there is no bull crap on it.  The link is the picture, so no looking for it is required.
The reason I provided the link is that the picture is over the 600kb limit, and I am not computer-literate enough to compress it.

http://mrtails.yafro.com/photo/10678031


----------

